# Nica Libre Nica Libre Principe Cigar Review - Very Bad



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I bought a box of these on sale solely on description and reviews , I'm sorry to say that this cigar is probably one of the worst cigars that I h...

Read the full review here: Nica Libre Nica Libre Principe Cigar Review - Very Bad


----------

